

Frog.NET - open source ORM for .NET - kristiandupont
http://www.bestbrains.dk/Blog/2009/10/02/TakingTheOpenSourceRoadAnnouncingFrogNET.aspx

======
bdfh42
The post is a bit light on details - no indication of why I might be
interested which is a shame as I just might be.

I am currently handling some rather complex data that has to be represented at
the client end (JavaScript objects), the server in classes and also within a
relational database. So far I am happy with my custom solution - but there
might be something better out there.

~~~
simplegeek
If you're using .NET then I would recommend Sub-sonic. It worked well for me,
for a side-project.

~~~
j_baker
Depends on what you're doing. Subsonic is great, but it's not terribly
flexible. On the other hand you have NHibernate which is really flexible, but
is a total pain to get up and running with.

~~~
simplegeek
I'm just simply curious, not debating, so can you please elaborate more on
"it's not terribly flexible"? Thanks.

------
ilyak
Everyone and their ORM.

Yeah, I've wrote one in Java, internally, too. But why announce it without
code examples, feature lists and praises about issues with ORMs it would fix?

~~~
bombs
There are code examples at <http://www.bestbrains.dk/frogdotnet/>.

I wasn't able to find a list of features or comparisons to other ORMs.

~~~
henrikschroder
I read through what they had, and their main reason for making Frog.Net was
that they didn't like some other popular ORM, but after a quick glance at
both, I couldn't even tell them apart.

